# Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn!!



## Malediwe (20. Februar 2002)

Hallo Angler!
Will mit Kollegen in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen nach Fehmarn!
Sind aber Neulinge im Brandungsangeln!
Gebt uns doch viele Tipps.
Köder, beste Stellen und vieles mehr.
Danke im voraus und viel "Petri Heil"


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Februar 2002)

Hier im Anglerboard gibt es schon so viel zu lesen über Gerätetipps, Rutenhalter, Angelstellen und so weiter. Am besten du surfst erst mal durch die vielen Beiträge und liest was dich interessiert. 
Alles andere würde jetzt erst mal den Rahmen sprengen es sei denn du kannst deine Wünsche nach input ein wenig konkretisieren.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Bonifaz (20. Februar 2002)

Hey MalediweHerzlich willkommen an Board.
In Burg a.F. gibts ein Angelladen "Udos Angeltreff" (oder so ähnlich, dort gibs ne Broschüre wo alles drin steht.
Aber hier im Board sind noch welche, die dir noch präziser helfen können. Ich bin mehr der spinnangler.Bis dann

-------------------------------------------------------
Petri Gruss Bonifaz
Dieses Jahr Meerforelle + Köhler !!


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (20. Februar 2002)

Moin,
herzlich Willkommen im Board.Meine Antwort schrieb ich dir in der Mail, einen Strand kann man nicht ein paar Tage oder Wochen im Vorraus empfehlen. Wind, Wetter und Fangberichte von Kollegen muß und sollte man schon abwarten und berücksichtigen.Köder: Wattwürmer, entweder selber plümpern, oder bei Baltic Kölln in Burg auf Fehmarn, Udos Anglertreff in Burg auf Fehmarn bestellen, 0,18 bis 0,20 Cent pro Stück. 
Ringelwürmer: 6 Euro oder so a 100gr.Unterkünfte: www.fehmarn-online.de
einfach  reinschauen.Ansonsten gilt surfen, lesen lesen lesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MxkxFxsh (20. Februar 2002)

@ BonifazNicht vergessen!! Die Broschüre ist NICHT umsonst!! Leider. Auch hier wird man zur Kasse gebeten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-------------------------------------------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## MichaelB (21. Februar 2002)

Moin,genau das, letztes (oder war das schon vorletztes?) Jahr hat Udo sich sein Heftchen mit ich glaube 12,90DM bezahlen lassen. Ist es aber wert, grad der Fehmarn-Neuling erfährt hier jede Menge Wissenswertes über Strände und Fischvorkommen.
Da aber jeder Tag anders ist, lassen sich Prognosen, welcher Strand denn jetzt DER HIT ist, immer nur sehr kurzfristig treffen.Gruß
Michael


----------



## Brady (21. Februar 2002)

hi Malediwe
Herzlich willkommen on Board
Surf doch mal auf die Seite von M_S oder FFT.
Was du da nicht findest gibt&acute;s auch nicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und Glück Auf Brady
[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Brady am 21-02-2002 um 11:05.]


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2002)

Hallo Maledive
Ich kann Dir ganz grob sagen welche Utensilien Du benötigst
Rute: 3,9 m - 4,7 m und 150-250 Gramm Wurfgewicht. An die Spitze kommt ein Knicklichthalter oder eine Leuchtdiode
Rolle: Große Stationärrolle mit möglichst großer Weitwurfspule (z.B. Emblem oder Biomaster) Darauf kommt 23er – 40er Monofil + 5m 60 Schlagschnur
Haken: Kamakatsu Meeres und Naturköderhaken Gr 0/3–1/0. Das sind die roten mit dem gebogenen Schenkel und Widerhaken dranne
Rutenhalter: Brandungsrutenhalter oder Dreibein
Blei: Krallenbleie und Birnbleie zwischen 100 und 200 g
Sonstiges: Messer, Zollstock, Fischtöter, Taschenlampe + genügend Batterien, Lappen, Hakenlösezange, Eimer oder Tüten, bequemer Stuhl, Windschutz und Regenschutz (Schirm oder Zelt) Knicklichter, Köder, und ganz wichtig: warme Kleidung + Gummistiefel (keine Wathose, da friert man schnel drinne)
Köder: Wattwürmer, Seeringelwürmer, Garnelen, Butterkrebse, Muscheln, SandaaleSo und jetzt petri heilBjörni


----------



## Uwe (21. Februar 2002)

Moin Malediwe (schöner Name, ich will da auc wieder hin, seufz)neben den ganzen Utensilien, man zum Angeln braucht nicht den gültigen Fischereischein deines Bundeslandes vergessen oder eine Urlauberkarte oder so auf Fehmarn besorgen.
Es wird kontrolliert!!!Wo und was steht bei broesel...Uwe

-------------------------------------------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Bonifaz (21. Februar 2002)

@ MikeJa ja hab ich vergessen dass das heftechen was kostet, aber es ist eine sinnvolle Anschaffung.@ uwe also ich wurde noch nie kontrolliert auf fehmarn

-------------------------------------------------------
Petri Gruss Bonifaz
Dieses Jahr Meerforelle + Köhler !!


----------



## MichaelB (21. Februar 2002)

Moin,ich wurde auch noch nie kontrolliert, weder auf Fehmarn noch sonstwo, aber mit "licence to kill" angelt sich einfach ruhiger...Gruß
Michael[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von MichaelB am 21-02-2002 um 18:10.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Februar 2002)

Also bei uns in M/V wird auch öffter kontrolliert. Besser mann hat seine Papiere dabei.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Februar 2002)

Ich wurde noch nie kontrolliert an der Küste. Angel jetzt seit 1990 in M/V und seit ca. 20 Jahre auf und um Fehmarn. Angelscheinkontrolle bisher bei mir Fehlanzeige. 
@ M_S 
Kontrollieren halt keine professionellen Angler mit guten Gerät!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Malediwe 
Geräte wurden schon genannt und Plätze sind relativ. Versuche mal einen Platz, der in keiner Zeitschrift steht(wird schwierig), dort fängt man dann aber. Findest keine anderen Angler dort. Zum Brandungsangeln meist die Windseite bevorzugen und nicht den Schw..z einziehen, wenn Dir 6 Windstärken und mehr um die Ohren fliegen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## JuergenS (22. Februar 2002)

@Bellybootangler
du magst es ja tun,ihn gleich in den Wind zu schicken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kann für nen Anfänger ganz schön frustrierend sein 6 Windstärken ins Gesicht zu kriegen. @Malediwe
Zum Gerät ist eigentlich alles gesagt.Lies dir die Seiten von FFT und M_S in Ruhe durch und du hast alle nötigen Informationen die du brauchst.Ich würde dir noch raten für dein "erstes Mal" einen Strandabschnitt zu suchen der nicht ganz so stark vom Wind heimgesucht wird.Hier kannst du dich dann erst mal in Ruhe mit deinem Gerät vertraut machen und du findest dann schnell heraus wie du z.B. am besten auswirfst etc.
MfG Jürgen


----------



## Bjoerrn (22. Februar 2002)

Ich denke für einen Neuling in Sachen Brandungsangeln ist eine Mole immer ein guter Platz. Da zieht es mich auch immer als erstes hin, wenn ich denn mal an der Küste bin. Da bist du meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht so Wind und Wetterabhängig. Von daher probiers mal mit der Westmole in Putgarden(nicht auf dem Molenkopf), falls die zur Zeit nicht gesperrt ist. So weit zu werfen braucht man dort auch nicht, da man recht schnell im tiefen Wasser ist. Ich hatte dort im letzten Jahr bei meinem kurzen Besuch auf der Insel eigentlich recht guten Erfolg. Ein schöner 67er Dorsch war sogar Mittags bei strahlendem Sonnenschein so blöd, und nahm meinen Watti. Die anderen Angler fingen auch alle recht ordenlich dort. Gruß und Petri Heil 
Björn


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Februar 2002)

@ JuergenS 
Entweder man macht es gleich richtig oder läßt es sein. Bei Ententeich wird er in der Regel wenig fangen, bei Sturm eher mehr. Mir soll es Recht sein, wenn er sich nicht bei Sturm rauswagt. Habe dann mehr Platz am Strand. Die wahren Norddeutschen angeln meist erst , wenn die Touris nach hause gehen. Dann ist am Strand "Ruhe" und DIE Fische können kommen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Februar 2002)

@Malediwe 
Schau Dir mal die  Seite  an, dort findest Du alle Antworten auf deine Fragen. Müßte für das erste reichen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2002)

Hallo MalediveDie Idee mit der Mole ist nicht schlecht. Da kommst Du einfacher an den Fisch ran und brauchst nicht so weit zu werfen. Werde ich demnächst auch mal wieder probieren, denn mein Erfolg in letzter Zeit ist mehr als besch...
Björni


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (25. Februar 2002)

Also ich weiß ja nicht welche Erfahrungen Ihr so macht, aber ich habe bei ablandigen Winde schon wahre Sternstunden erlebt.Staberdorf, ablandiger Orkan (Steilküste) und Vollmond. Den Abend werde ich nie vergessen.Das erste Jahr, als Anfänger in der Brandung, habe ich mit einem Kumpel ausschließlich ablandig geangelt (wegen Ausrüstung), ich denke es eine Frage des lernens, Fisch ist immer da. Nur muß man Sie rauslocken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Malediwe (26. Februar 2002)

quote:Originaltext von Bellyboatangler:
 @ JuergenS 
Entweder man macht es gleich richtig oder läßt es sein. Bei Ententeich wird er in der Regel wenig fangen, bei Sturm eher mehr. Mir soll es Recht sein, wenn er sich nicht bei Sturm rauswagt. Habe dann mehr Platz am Strand. Die wahren Norddeutschen angeln meist erst , wenn die Touris nach hause gehen. Dann ist am Strand "Ruhe" und DIE Fische können kommen


----------



## JuergenS (26. Februar 2002)

Soll es jeder so machen wie er meint,und wenn Malediwe sich in den Wind stellen will,so werde ich ihn nicht davon abhalten.Aber um in die Materie Brandungsangeln einzusteigen eignet sich meiner Meinung nach am besten ein Strand der nicht so stark vom Wind heimgesucht wird.Hier kann mann viel besser ausprobieren wie man mit seinem Gerät zurecht kommt,sprich welches Bleigewicht lädt meine Rute am besten auf,wie weit hinter mir lege ich mein Blei zum werfen ab und lege ich es überhaupt ab oder komme ich besser damit zurecht wenn ich es pendeln lasse.Und all die anderen kleine Dinge die noch dazu gehören.Um Fische zu fangen muß es nicht immer Windstärke 6 oder mehr sein.Wie Marco schon geschrieben hat,es ist eine Frage des Lernens,Fisch ist immer da. 
In diesem Sinne.
MfG Jürgen


----------



## JuergenS (26. Februar 2002)

Nachtrag:
Mein bestes Fangergebnis habe ich bei Ententeichwetter hingelegt und ich hab auch schon bei Windstärke 7 am Strand gestanden und bin als Schneider nach Hause gegangen.Viel Wind heißt nicht immer viel Fisch.
MfG Jürgen


----------



## Angelheini (26. Februar 2002)

Genau Jürgen,
ich angele ja auch lieber ablandig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und habe dort bisher komischerweise auch die meisten und größten gefangen, man muß nur weiter werfen.
Zum Lernen habe ich mich auch zuerst lieber dort hingestellt, wo ich die Ausrüstung testen konnte, auch um zu sehen, wie ich damit im Dunkeln klarkomme und das war mit Wind im Rücken.Gruß Karsten

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2002)

Hallo Leute
ich denke es ist wirklich egal wie das Wetter ist. Ich fange im Sommer manchmal mehr als im Winter und bei Ententeich genauso gut wie bei Wind (nämlich überhaupt nicht gg) Spaß beiseite. Manchmal ist eben Dorsch da und dann wieder nicht. Wenn die Fische weit draußen stehen kann man machen was man will, genauso sieht´s aus wenn sie keinen Hunger haben - dann beißt eben nichts. Woran das liegt? Weiß der Geier! Vielleicht hängt´s mit dem Luftruck oder Wassertemperatur zusammen, ich meine jedenfalls, daß die Temperatur des Wassers nicht Schuld an einem Mißerfolg ist eher schon ein starker Teperaturwechsel. Ströhmungen mögen auch eine entscheidende Rolle spielen und auch ob das Wasser trübe ist oder nicht. Dagegen hat´s mal bei Vollmond aber auch in pechschwarzen Nächten gut geklappt. Der Angelplatz ist natürlich auch gut zu wählen. Z.B. habe ich in der Nähe von Krautfeldern nie besonders Beute gemacht, dagegen ging´s immer gut auf hartem Grund und Fels. Bei Sand und Muscheln waren meine Ergebnisse immer recht durchschnittlich. Und wichtig finde ich auch die Entfernung zur Wasserlinie. Oft verhält es sich so: Je später der Abend desto dichter kommen die Fische. Platte, Aal und Aalquappen sind meist dichter dran als Dorsch, obwohl ich von Tauchern berichtet bekam, daß bei Staberhuk die Dorsche  (hinten bei den Steinen) teils sogar tagsüber im knietiefen Wasser standen, und das sollen keine kleinen Sprotten gewesen sein. Es ist beim Angeln also nicht immer alles gleich. Genau wie bei den Menschen stehen manche mitten in der Nacht auf und rennen zum Kühlschrank, klar das man diese Kreaturen dann nicht am Frühstückstisch sieht. Andere haben am Abendbrottisch den meisten Kohldampf und manche bekommen immer Hunger wenn es lecker aus der Küche duftet. Daher denke ich das viel probieren den Erfolg ausmacht denn Ausnahmen bestätigen immer die Regel…Gruß Björni


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (26. Februar 2002)

Björn, da schliesse ich mich völlig an.
Ähnlich Erfahrungen machte ich auch schon.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Februar 2002)

Staberhuk ist aber auch eine Ausnahme . Genauso wie Marienleuchte. In Wurfweite hat man immer tiefes Wasser. Egal ob der Wind ablandig oder auflandig ist. Hängergefahr ist ziemlich hoch bei den massen an Steinen. Aber wo Steine(=Verstecke) sind, da ist auch immer Fisch. Ist mein bevorzugtes Revier für BB angeln. Kleinfisch ist auch immer da!Und bei Windstärke 6 anzufangen für einen Neuling war ein Scherz. Er sollte heute losgehen bei Winstärken 10-15 . Das ist Feeling!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hat er bei diesen Bedíngungen die Schnauze voll, haben wir einen potentiellen  Brandungsangler weniger!!!
Nur in Staberhuk und Marienleuchte wird er als Anfänger reichlich Geschirr lassen. Hat halt nicht die richtigen Montagen dafür. Die richtige Montage für den aktuellen Strand und das aktuelle Wetter gewinnt man nur aus Erfahrungswerten! Probiere es erstmal an einem Strand der nicht so bekannt ist wie Rosenfelde(Ostseite vor Fehmarn) oder Johannistal (Westseite vor Fehmarn). Da hat man auch bißchen mehr Platz zum nächsten Nachbarn und kann das Werfen lernen!!!


-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------

